# AquaFest 2009 - Laurel, Maryland



## Jdinh04

http://www.aquafest2009.org

Anybody here making an appearance?

I am going! =]


----------



## TNguyen

Looks like fun. Would love to go. I will check my work schedule.


----------



## Tex Gal

Those are some of my old stompin grounds! Sounds tempting...


----------



## Jdinh04

I will most likely be there. I just got done talking to one of the club members of our group and he wants to go. Even though plane tickets are going for $150 roundtrip right now, we'll be driving there which is about a 10 hour drive. 

The fees are reasonable enough for me to make an appearance...hope to see some of you guys there!


----------



## hooha

I'm going to try to go


----------



## ingg

I'll be there too, but then it is local for me. 

Tex Gal, you should come! The auction is dang near as big as the AGA one, though being all items and not just plants.


----------



## Tex Gal

ingg said:


> I'll be there too, but then it is local for me.
> 
> Tex Gal, you should come! The auction is dang near as big as the AGA one, though being all items and not just plants.


Boy that sounds even better!!! Is it like the AGA one where everyone brings their plants to auction off? I'll have to think about it and talk to my hubsand.


----------



## bigstick120

Ill be there! It was great the last time we did it. Speakers were awesome. The auction is huge, lots of plants, all kinds of fish, tanks, filter, ect, lots of good stuff.


----------



## ingg

Tex Gal said:


> Boy that sounds even better!!! Is it like the AGA one where everyone brings their plants to auction off? I'll have to think about it and talk to my hubsand.


It is, as well as vendor donations, fish - this thing is BIG. CCA is our local cichlid club, routinely 50+ people at meetings, and PVAS is a general line club with another huge membership. Everything and anything you can imagine is in these auctions.


----------



## Jdinh04

I'm registered!


----------



## Akaizhar

I am so gonna be there!


----------



## Jason Baliban

I will be there, giving away all of my aquarium photography secrets

jB


----------



## Jdinh04

Jason Baliban said:


> I will be there, giving away all of my aquarium photography secrets
> 
> jB


I look forward to it! I will be there with my new camera and probably a camcorder!


----------



## jazzlvr123

ill cya guys there just booked my bus ticket


----------



## krisw

Sounds great guys! I'll be there (cause myself and the rest of the GWAPA board are helping to organize it with PVAS and CCA!)

We're definitely looking for big things from Jason Baliban's talk (no pressure Jason!) Plus, we're working on some creative ways to make the Aquascaping demonstration a lot of fun.

From the fish side, both the speakers and attendees are top-notch. The fish show will contain fauna from individuals who placed or won best-in-show at recent ACA conventions.

Fish show info here:
http://aquafest2009.org/fishshow.htm

And as mentioned, the auction is huge. Two years ago (this is a bi-yearly convention), I believe the auction went from 10:00am to 8:00pm due to the number of items. Everything from driftwood to plants to discus to rare ancistrus to filters and tanks were sold. So yes, bring your plants. Auction info is here:

http://aquafest2009.org/auction.htm


----------



## hooha

You guys going to have aquascaping stones there? (nudge nudge)


----------



## krisw

hooha said:


> You guys going to have aquascaping stones there? (nudge nudge)


If someone brings them. (nudge nudge) ;-)


----------



## TNguyen

Jdinh04 said:


> I look forward to it! I will be there with my new camera and probably a camcorder!


Looking forward to your article! Better take tons of pics. hoto:


----------



## Jdinh04

KrisW - Will be nice to see you again! Hopefully you have some cool plants for me!

Efren - Will be nice to see you too! 

Thanh - You can't make it? come on! its the AquaFest! only once every 2 years!


----------



## Jason Baliban

Jdinh04 said:


> Thanh - You can't make it? come on! its the AquaFest! only once every 2 years!


Yeah Thanh!! Plus, we have a 5 hour road trip we need a driver for!!! >

I am in desperate need of driftwood....large driftwood!!

jB


----------



## ingg

Thanh, you guys better be coming!! 

I'm already ramping myself up for a Friday night tour of GWAPA houses with friends from other states....I'm probably furthest out if we do a Maryland run out, so I'd be the house to stop and have a drink I think, lol!

I R not up to busting up another pallet of rock, but we are strenously trying to sucker... I mean, explain the benefits of it... to other GWAPA members, hehe.

Big driftwood we might be able to arrange a bit easier, lol. There is a nice box of Manzanita here just waiting for Jason to scape with it for the demo.


----------



## TNguyen

Private tank tour? hmmmmm

I'm going to try my best. twisting my boss arm. Actually he is going to have knee surgery so I warn him he might need to get the other done too. :hat: crossing my finger everything go accordingly and no more surprise from work. 

Jason, If I drive up there, we will all end up lost. 

Keep recruiting the other guys for me! Starting to sound real fun!


----------



## Jdinh04

ingg said:


> Thanh, you guys better be coming!!
> 
> I'm already ramping myself up for a Friday night tour of GWAPA houses with friends from other states....I'm probably furthest out if we do a Maryland run out, so I'd be the house to stop and have a drink I think, lol!
> 
> I R not up to busting up another pallet of rock, but we are strenously trying to sucker... I mean, explain the benefits of it... to other GWAPA members, hehe.
> 
> Big driftwood we might be able to arrange a bit easier, lol. There is a nice box of Manzanita here just waiting for Jason to scape with it for the demo.


What kind of GWAPA houses tour are we talking about here? Can you fill me in please?! 

I will be driving with another club member of our plant group.

I am getting quite anxious for this trip!! HAHAHA!!!


----------



## ingg

I'm expecting to see ya bud. 

(Don't want to make it sound more than it is. I'm just looking forward to/hoping to see some friends I've made from AGA, Plantfest, etc, and would gladly have folks over for a little get together.)


----------



## DarrylR

I really wanna go, and it super duper close. I just lack transportation and hotel stay XD.


----------



## Jdinh04

ingg said:


> I'm expecting to see ya bud.
> 
> (Don't want to make it sound more than it is. I'm just looking forward to/hoping to see some friends I've made from AGA, Plantfest, etc, and would gladly have folks over for a little get together.)


Good deal! Look forward to seeing you guys again


----------



## joshua_pope2001

I will be driving out with Jdinh04....I am looking forward to it


----------



## bigstick120

If its close, why do you need a hotel? You arent required to stay in the hotel if you were under that impression. As far a transportation, take a look at the mass transit. Probably a bus stop pretty close.



DarrylR said:


> I really wanna go, and it super duper close. I just lack transportation and hotel stay XD.


----------



## Jdinh04

Hotel room is booked!


----------



## joshua_pope2001

Whoo Hoo we are ready to go.....


----------



## bigstick120

Couple of weeks left.


----------



## hooha

just registered! Tell them to order extra pizza for me on Sunday


----------



## bigstick120

Awesome Hooha! Look forward to meeting you in person.

LOL! you should have put that in the comments section!


----------



## ingg

Sweet, look forward to seeing you again!!


----------



## ingg

First things first, a huge *Thank You* and Kudos to APC for sponsoring Jason Baliban's talk. Much appreciated!

The scaping demo is looking sweeeet. All I can say right now is start looking at the sponsors (after it gets updated with the next round of kind business supporting us in the next couple of days, waiting for some logo files to come), think about what they might be getting us, and start drooling! Well, drool once you realize there is a raffle for the setup anyhow....


----------



## Jason Baliban

Wow!! Thanks APC!! And if Hooha has anything to do with it, i will have plenty of pizza to eat

jB


----------



## bigstick120

Make sure you are registered! This is going to be an event you dont want to miss!


----------



## ingg

So.

One of the many Raffle and silent auction items.

A huge thank you to ADG, you guys really came through for us on this, and it won't be forgotten!










Of course, by the time you are able to enter into Raffle or Silent auction for it, it'll be fully scaped and equipped, T5HO lighting, Canister Filter... just add CO2.


----------



## Jdinh04

Awesome, I think this will be a fun event! I cannot wait for next week.


----------



## krisw

There's still time to register, but hurry! We're expecting a record turnout. Plus, if you want to register and eat the convention lunch or attend the banquet, the deadline to register is Monday at noon (EST).

So, register today!

http://aquafest2009.org/register.htm


----------



## hooha

If anyone attending the Convention has some HC to sell, I'm looking for a bunch of it to help fill out a scape.....will pay Top Dollah!


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic

ingg said:


> So.
> 
> One of the many Raffle and silent auction items.
> 
> A huge thank you to ADG, you guys really came through for us on this, and it won't be forgotten!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, by the time you are able to enter into Raffle or Silent auction for it, it'll be fully scaped and equipped, T5HO lighting, Canister Filter... just add CO2.


Dave, I saw these tanks at ADG last week before they were shipped out to you guys. The new ADG Brand tanks are awesome. I would have bought them from Mike if he would have sold me one. They have nice depth for a 60 cm. I regret, I am going to miss this event. Hope you guys have a lot of fun and have pictures to share.

Bhushan


----------



## Tex Gal

Can't come. Hope you have enough fun for me. If you see some neat plants buy some for me!


----------



## Jdinh04

Clothes packed and cameras charged, I'm on my way!!!!


----------



## joshua_pope2001

I will be there in 50 minutes to pick you up....TOMTOM says 8.5 hours whoo hoo


----------



## bigstick120

Sweet! You guys will be here just in time to experience rush hour traffic! Enjoy that!

You guys have plans for tomorrow afternoon or evening?


----------



## Jdinh04

joshua_pope2001 said:


> I will be there in 50 minutes to pick you up....TOMTOM says 8.5 hours whoo hoo


Nice! Thats an hour faster than Mapquest, what the heck!



bigstick120 said:


> Sweet! You guys will be here just in time to experience rush hour traffic! Enjoy that!
> 
> You guys have plans for tomorrow afternoon or evening?


Jeff, yeah I figured its best if we leave our area late to avoid any construction/traffic in the morning.

As far as plans goes, all I've got planned so far is meeting up with Kris later in the evening and heading his place.

If you have the day off, show us around if ya can!?


----------



## Tex Gal

Man!! I sure wish I was coming, but just returned home from a 10 day trip. We just couldn't go again so soon. I'm sure gonna miss this. At least we'll have a local plant club meeting on Sunday so I'll get a small fix....


----------



## bigstick120

OK, Ill give Kris a call tomorrow, maybe you guys and come by my place as well. No day off tomorrow, but Ill try and catch up with you guys in the evening.


----------



## bigstick120

Your gonna miss out Texgal, whats a few more days! Come on up!


----------



## Jdinh04

bigstick120 said:


> OK, Ill give Kris a call tomorrow, maybe you guys and come by my place as well. No day off tomorrow, but Ill try and catch up with you guys in the evening.


Sounds good!

Tex Gal - No worries! I will try to take tons of photos and film the event and hopefully put it all together to make it feel like you were there.


----------



## gnatster

Wow the old catfish show sure has grown up.


----------



## ingg

Catfish show still goes - and is honestly bigger for whatever reason in terms of attendance. Something about the relative rarity of a purely focused catfish thing brings people in droves...I don't personally get it as catfish just aren't my faves, but it is a fact. 

They are every other year, Catfish Convention, then Aquafest. Catfish convention is purely a PVAS thing, Aquafest is three large area clubs - PVAS, CCA, and GWAPA, al doing their thing collectively.

Fish show has over 120 entries, well over 100 registrants for Aquafest this year. I am pooped and nervous (being one of the folks helping to organize the thing) and excited (being one of the folks going to the thing ) all at the same time.

Never realized how much work goes into putting one of these on. It is a lot. I have no idea how AGA does it with the manpower they have - either they have a lot of help we just don't see, or they are a collective of madmen who don't sleep!


----------



## hooha

ingg said:


> Never realized how much work goes into putting one of these on. It is a lot. I have no idea how AGA does it with the manpower they have - either they have a lot of help we just don't see, or they are a collective of madmen who don't sleep!


It's the latter. I'm very impressed by the group of 5-10 people in the AGA that puts together and runs their Convention every year....volunteering last convention, it's crazy the stuff they put together and do behind the scenes before and during the convention.


----------



## Jdinh04

I'm finally here! Relaxing in the hotel room! Very nice comfy beds!!


----------



## gnatster

Been a while since I've been in the area so didn't realize was an every other year thing. 

Working the AGA is fun, tiring and more fun.


----------



## bigstick120

AWESOME time! Those of you that couldnt make it or decided not to come, put it on you calendar for 2011, great time!


----------



## Tex Gal

So glad you had a great time. I'm looking forward to those pxs!!

At least I got to be at our local club meeting. We had a great time!


----------



## Jason Baliban

What an awesome time!! Special thanks to everyone who made sure my stay and presentation went smoothly! It was great to see everyone and meet a couple new folks as well.

Here are some pictures!!

Fish display for judging









Many vendor tables


















Setting up for the Iron Aquascaper...









Jen!!









Jeff, a fierce competitor!! Finger biting and everything, just like the Flyers!!









Speaking of Flyers...









Finished layouts from the Iron Aquascaper. You be the judge??


















Auction









jB


----------



## TNguyen

That is awesome. I missed out. out:


----------



## Jdinh04

Cool pics Jason! Again it was nice to see you again and finally meet your wife Tina. 

It has been an exhausting weekend for me with the road trip and what not. Hopefully I will find sometime this week to get pictures and an article posted.

Stay tuned!


----------



## Tex Gal

Aquascaper contest. TOUGH!! I think I like number 1 in Jason's post the best. It's a tough call. I guess I'm partial to the reds!


----------



## bigstick120

Nice pics Jason! Johnny, looking forward to seeing you pics and write up.

I think its safe to say that everyone had a pretty good time. It was cool to meet so many new people that I have know online for a few years. You guys are even more awesome in person!

Kris and Jason setting up









Jason getting ready to present.



























Jason demonstrating some "tricks" in photoshop


----------



## bigstick120

Few more, wish I took more photos, I got home and was like WHAT, I thought I took more.

GWAPA table.









Jason shooting.









Fishroom setup









Tanks waiting to get setup









Ill leave you guy to wonder which in mine and which is Jason's tank! It is TOUGH to setup a tank in an hour! One was raffled off and the other was a silent auction, which a generous member of this community took home with them. We are looking forward to photos when it fills in.


----------



## Tex Gal

Eventually you have to tell which tank won... you can't keep us in suspense forever....


----------



## joshua_pope2001

I had a wonderful time....It was great meeting many of you....I am looking forward to the next one!!!!


----------



## krisw

Had a great, but exhausting time. I totally respect all of the AGA folks a lot more after having had a lot of responsibility in this convention. I remembered how much work the AGA in 2004 was in D.C. when GWAPA did it, but I wasn't an officer then so I got to slack a bit. Thanks to everyone who came (especially Jason and Jeff for their speaking and participation)!

I have a writeup from the aquascaping challenge on my site:
http://www.guitarfish.org/2009/10/19/aquafest-2009-aquascaping-challenge

Let's just say that it always amazes me how a scape can look different in person verses in a photo. IMO, the winning tank looked better in person, but I think the non-winning scape photographs better. (I said non-winning because I like both scapes!)


----------



## hooha

Thanks for the GWAPA group for putting together an excellent Convention, and to Jason and Krisw for putting on great talks....I have notes from Jason's talk I'm trying out, and Krisw had a whole room full of planted tank 'virgins' captivated during the aquascaping competition.

It was fun seeing familiar faces, and new ones too. Except that Jen girl, she kept bidding on the plants I wanted


----------



## DonkeyFish

I guess now I have to get on here more often, seeing as how the folks who came down that I got to meet were so cool 

It's an auction, hooha. I can bid against you if I want! You made out like a bandit anyhow, sooooo your little attempt at a guilt trip doesn't bother me! 

It was a great event, I'm glad I wasn't working through the whole thing and got to hang out and enjoy at least some of it. Maybe I'll make more plant outings now... if y'all will have me mucking up all your pictures LOL!

-jen.


----------



## Jason Baliban

I think i mentioned to kris... the the next time an Iron Aquascaper is done, maybe a popular vote from the audience could be considered? That vote should count as one judge vote. I heard a couple people disagreeing strongly with the judges, which makes sense, judges often look through a different set of eyes.

Great job everyone!!

Jen, my poor camera>

Oh, and jeff, i thought the same thing about my pic count. if it werent for tina, i would have had very few shots.

jB


----------



## krisw

I agree that a popular vote would be a good thing to have. We'll have to work out a good system to conduct the vote without mass confusion, but we should be able to work it out. Would be awesome to have "text your vote to 55555" but that's a pipe dream! Actually, originally I thought of doing solely the popular vote, but I knew Johnny loves the attention, so we worked him in as a judge. ;-)

Oh, and Jason, we're looking for that Photoshop Tutorial series on your website. *cough, cough*...


----------



## Jdinh04

I would agree with Jason here that a popular vote would be a good way to do the judging of the aquascapes. 

Jen - It was nice meeting you! I didn't even know you were a member here!

Kris - Hahahahahaha I must admit I was a little nervous speaking in the large audience...but attention is good!


----------



## DonkeyFish

Jason-- your camera is JUST FINE, thank you very much. Sheesh. Good thing your little lady was around to man up for you since you were being mr. superstar (sorry we forgot the huge hovering spotlight for you, thought the roaming paparazzi effect would be enough).

Johnny-- ditto! You guys were a total blast to hang out with, even if you deserted us at the banquet LOL. I kept looking over at the rest of the table and slowly but surely EVERYONE had ducked out except Effron and Josh... but that's fine. We had a great conversation without all of you party poopers!

Thanks again to everyone for coming out!!


----------



## ingg

Thanks to those who made it, and hope it was worthwhile! I really enjoyed seeing friends again, and meeting new ones.

Second Kris's thought - man I am pooped, and in one way glad it is over, but also had a lot of fun. Hats off to the crew that does AGA conventions, this was way more people organizing and man it was a lotta work!

Both scapes were very nice. Neat to see different styles next to each other, and both had their appeal - was also interesting to see the viewpoints of such a varied audience. 

Lots of folks that were there keep no plants whatsoever, nor do they scape tanks at all (sand, flowerpots, and big fish sorta thing is common among the big cichlid keepers). Was neat to see how they view what we do in our niche of the hobby. 

We even inspired some of them to go home and do hardscaping for real in their tanks, and to be excited about a talk of plants to keep with cichlids!! Y'all have no idea how big a jump that is for some of them - and I think it is due to the great venue put on, so thanks Jason, Kris, Jen, Jeff, and everybody who came out and made this a great weekend!


----------



## hooha

ingg said:


> Thanks to those who made it, and hope it was worthwhile! I really enjoyed seeing friends again, and meeting new ones.
> 
> Second Kris's thought - man I am pooped, and in one way glad it is over, but also had a lot of fun. Hats off to the crew that does AGA conventions, this was way more people organizing and man it was a lotta work!
> 
> Both scapes were very nice. Neat to see different styles next to each other, and both had their appeal - was also interesting to see the viewpoints of such a varied audience.
> 
> Lots of folks that were there keep no plants whatsoever, nor do they scape tanks at all (sand, flowerpots, and big fish sorta thing is common among the big cichlid keepers). Was neat to see how they view what we do in our niche of the hobby.
> 
> We even inspired some of them to go home and do hardscaping for real in their tanks, and to be excited about a talk of plants to keep with cichlids!! Y'all have no idea how big a jump that is for some of them - and I think it is due to the great venue put on, so thanks Jason, Kris, Jen, Jeff, and everybody who came out and made this a great weekend!


I bet you guys were able to get quite a few converts out there - job well done folks!



DonkeyFish said:


> It's an auction, hooha. I can bid against you if I want! You made out like a bandit anyhow, sooooo your little attempt at a guilt trip doesn't bother me!


Yes it's only a little attempt.....there will be many more


----------



## mikslik

wish I could make it....


----------



## Phil Edwards

I'm so sad I wasn't able to make it. It looks as though everyone did a great job organizing and enjoying the show. Well done on making converts to the One True Green Church of CO2. 

Regards,
Phil


----------



## Jdinh04

It has been a week since I last left Maryland.

This whole last week was pretty much catch up week for me on school, work, web work, etc...

I was finally able to get a write up finished and some photos.

Check out my writeup of my experience at the Aquafest 2009 here: http://www.aquascapist.com/aquariumArticles_aquafest2009.php


----------



## hooha

great article and pics, John!


----------



## Tex Gal

Loved the article John! Great write up and pxs. Wish I could have been there. Too much happening at the same time for me.


----------



## joshua_pope2001

Nice article John......


----------



## Jdinh04

Thanks, it was quite a weekend that's for sure. I hope to be able to attend more of these events next year.


----------



## Jason Baliban

I finally went through all my pics from the event. Here is a late write up and a few more pics...

*AquaFest 2009*


----------



## bigstick120

HA! That photo of me with my hand on my chin is funny! BTW that was acting! I REALLY dont do that, I was posing for the photo! Nice write up Jason. 
If you want that photo from me just let me know if you need me to send it to you.


----------



## krisw

Nice writeup Jason!


----------

